# 2 channel amp to run 4 door speakers?



## cleavenger74 (Mar 27, 2010)

Was looking for a 4 channel amp to run my 4 door speakers, ---BUT then i found a deal on a sundown audio 2 channel amp. would the speakers have a good sq sound ? as a 4channel has more crossover sound adjustment than a 2 channel. what do you guys think?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

cleavenger74 said:


> Was looking for a 4 channel amp to run my 4 door speakers, ---BUT then i found a deal on a sundown audio 2 channel amp. would the speakers have a good sq sound ? as a 4channel has more crossover sound adjustment than a 2 channel. what do you guys think?



you can use a 2 channel for the 4 speakers but you would not have a fade ( if you even used it ever ) then the speakers would probably be running 2ohm stereo ( assuming your 4 speakers are all 4 ohms each )


----------



## cleavenger74 (Mar 27, 2010)

yes, the speakers are 4 ohm and true i never use fade anyways so i wouldn't miss that. would i get better sq sound out of a 4channel compared to a 2channel? the 2channel would probly be louder tho...


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

cleavenger74 said:


> yes, the speakers are 4 ohm and true i never use fade anyways so i wouldn't miss that. would i get better sq sound out of a 4channel compared to a 2channel? the 2channel would probly be louder tho...


well a 2channel or 4channel doesn't matter abut SQ. It's all about whats inside. If I were you I'd goto CAR AUDIO HELP and read. 

either would work and if you use the 2 channel the crossovers on the amp will be for the 4 speakers on the 4 channel you could set the x/overs for each pairs usually.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Depends on the different amps you're looking at. a 2 channel sundown should have better SQ than a 4 channel Boss or Jensen.

Also depends on what kind of tuning options you have. If your stereo has separate front and rear EQ, then you'll lose SQ. If not, it won't make a difference.


----------



## cleavenger74 (Mar 27, 2010)

the 2channel amp (sundown audio 100.2) has a selector switch for low pass/full/high pass. which would be better for running 4 door speakers- full or high pass? thanks for your help man.


----------



## Sarthos (Oct 29, 2010)

Normally you want high-pass. You can run full pass if you don't have a sub, but it's just not good for the speakers.


----------

